# Christa Ludwig mailing address



## theclassicalguy

Does anyone know how I could send a letter to Christa Ludwig? I've never written a fan letter before, but lately I've been listening to her recordings (especially Mahler) and I'd like to be able to tell her how much her singing means to me.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

I'm a big fan of Ludwig, too (see here!) However, the chances of us relaying something that will reach Ms. Ludwig directly are remote, I'm afraid.

A review of my notes shows that Christa Ludwig is on the advisory board of the Wagner Society of New York-- but I have to add that I've never made a "celebrity sighting" of her at any of the functions I've attended.

Christa Ludwig's memoir-book is titled "In My Own Voice." Sometimes, one can pass a message to an author through the address of the publisher- and this is the route I'd recommend if I were to attempt to contact her. Keep in mind that, sensibly enough, anything that might reach her would be pre-screened, as a perfectly understandable precaution.

Hope this helps. CTP


----------

